# capn is holding out on us!!! Busted!!!



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

This is Medullas report from another board! His Ip guy blocked him here.

that's one nice fish Medulla has in the first pic but dang capn, sweet fish or is it because your so short. J/K bro. Glad you guy got out and braved the weather.

Where is Paleriders fish? he geet skunked for talking smack? LOL

Fished Thursday night and Friday morning then went to ramp and had a fantastic shore lunch of poor man's lobster then napped in the truck for a couple hours before heading back out Friday evening.

Fishing was slow for this time of year but steady enough to keep us interested. We caught a box of fish Thursday night Friday morning and was started on a good box Friday evening when the wind blew us off the water.

I caught a nice 25 inch hybrid that was dwarfed by my buddy's 27-1/2 inch hybrid. I caught mine on a five inch shad. My buddy caught his on my rod I had baited with a big shad head.
Attached Images


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

congrats, by the way capn!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I got the pics in e-mail this morn....sweet!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

well aren't you special!!! LOL I'm trying to sometime this week get my lights finished on me bote so I can go potlick him this weekend. What you got planned girl? 


Now where Is capn and Palerider. I know they aren't working that hard! lol


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I only see red xs???


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

here you go active, never though about the red x's sense it was a block from me. LOL my firewall catches everything. Here ya go same order as above.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

dang capn, that thing is almost as long as you are tall....jj

nice fish


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

someone must of kidnapped ol capn and Palerider! someone send a search party out and see if the gators got them or something! I didn't see or hear ol Medulla say they went over board. Hhhhhuuummmmmmmmm!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been sick sick ever since. Think I about got my lungs coughed up now though, so I went ahead and came back in to work. I'm hurtin all over from coughin so much though. 

It was a real nice hybrid. Slapped over the 27 1/2 mark while half frozen and old. Biggest hybrid we've seen on Conroe. Somehow I managed to reel him in lefty on medullas backward reel. Glad medulla had an extra rod in the boat to put that one aboard!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Glad medulla had an extra rod in the boat to put that one aboard!


Wasn't it his BillyStix he so generously let you use?? :biggrin:

Yeah, Joe's lefty reels ain't too much fun. Seems as though I hold the reel tight with my left hand and turn the rod with my right hand...lol.

I gotta get up north sometime soon! I just find it hard to pull them all-nighters. I'm only 36, but after working (if you want to call it that) all week..I just don't have the energy to keep up with Medulla.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah...hope you feel better capn.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Ouch, me and Mss Dixie were wondering why you guys torcher yourselves in those conditions. I know Joe is going if a snow storm or if a hurricane shows up but now capn you should know better. LOL Congrats again on the fine catch. Now where is that danged ol talker Palerider. LOL


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Capn, I don't think there are very many of us that can keep up with Joe when it comes to fishin'. However, it is fun to try and we're always in for a good trip anytime we can hang! lol

Waiting for ole 'spout to come up with a report or two soon!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Joe and I fish pretty darn well together, we've made great fishin and huntin buds ever since we met years ago because we both fish/hunt so hard when we do it. I can keep up with Joe pretty easy and be just as thrilled and energetic as him - thing is I got a wife and kiddos, and church commitments, so those times have diminished. This is the time of year I get to get out for the allnighters 2 or 3 times a month so I can fill the freezer with catfish filets, so I take advantage of it and sure do have a good time.

Miss Dixie, yes I think it was his stix. I asked him if he had his clickers out, and he said no, so I told him to pass it up since Chris and I had room in the front of the boat to put out another rod with a big bait. Sho nuff that big hybrid nailed it. I thought it was too fast for a catfish as it was peeling off drag on quick runs, but when it swirled Chris said no way, it's way too big for a hybrid.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Spigot...I wasn't on that trip. But, I was wondering when capn was gonna post pictures of Medulla's fish he reeled in.


----------

